# Just had a baby today... What color is he?



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

Mayb a cremello ??


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

The picture you posted didnt work. Also what color are the parents?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Subscribing to wait for a pocture.


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

TexasBlaze said:


> The picture you posted didnt work. Also what color are the parents?


Mom is a sooty buckskin and dad is a paint buckskin. I guess I'm not sure how to post pics?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing for pic... I'd love to see a cremello baby


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

You could always upload the pic to tinypic or photobucket and post the IMG link. Thats how i do it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Fowlfriendsfarm said:


> Mom is a sooty buckskin and dad is a paint buckskin. I guess I'm not sure how to post pics?




Go down to the bottom of the page below the text box, it says "Go Advanced" Click that and scroll down until you see "Manage Attachments" and a box will pop up to attach a photo.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Since you're using Facebook, could you make the picture your using public? I could bring it over then.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

With two buckskin parents there's a better chance of perlino, but smoky cream or cremello are still possibilities. I've no idea if you would tell those apart in foals though


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

He Is only an hour old!


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

Cremello


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like a smokey/sooty perlino  Cute little foal!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Smokey cream...


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I say smoaky cream. Black with two cream genes.

DNA tested smoaky cream adult:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cute! I tried Google image searching different double dilute foals to see what color they were as babies and turned out to be, but am no closer to being able to guess which yours might be  I'm thinking the mom might be a brown buckskin from the snippets of her in the photos, which reminded me that the baby could also be a double dilute brown (I don't think there's actually a widely used term for that color?)


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG! georgous! I love the color


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

When I get home from work I ll get a pic he ll b dry.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Very cute! I tried Google image searching different double dilute foals to see what color they were as babies and turned out to be, but am no closer to being able to guess which yours might be  I'm thinking the mom might be a brown buckskin from the snippets of her in the photos, which reminded me that the baby could also be a double dilute brown (I don't think there's actually a widely used term for that color?)


A double dilute brown is also considered a perlino. This baby is for sure 100% smoaky cream. Black with two cream genes. True Colors Farm had a smaoky cream thoroughbred born not too long ago that was the exact same color as this baby. Also it is genetically possible with this cross. Also sooty buckskins ARE browns with a cream gene. That is what creates the "sooty".


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> Also sooty buckskins ARE browns with a cream gene. That is what creates the "sooty".


Not always true, but there are probably more brown buckskins being incorrectly identified as sooty buckskin than true bay buckskins with sooty


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok my husband took this about a half hour ago. He is dry.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote smoky cream too , meaning he is black + 2 cream. Neat! You must post pictures as be grows.


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the little guys sire.. His color test came back EE/Aa/nCr


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the Dam she is Missouri foxtrotter


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The dam is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is a confirmed smoky cream foal for you to compare to your baby. Smoky cream is a black horse with two copies of the cream dilution


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

Do u have a pic of him when he is older? I can't wait to c him all shedded out.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not the same horse, but here is an adult smoky cream:


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow I wonder if he ll sunburn?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He may. Pink skin is usually prone to sunburn.


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

What a ham!


----------



## Fowlfriendsfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

I put a halter on him tonight.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think he is smokey creme too which is a very cool and beautiful color I'm jealous! As for the pink skin I have an almost completely white max sabino paint he is pink all over. 30 SPF sweat proof/water proof sunblock is his best friend  The only place I really have any burning problems is his nose, sides of his face and occasionally his shoulders but if I sunblock regularly then he's just fine.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is so adorable!!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Those floppy little ears.... Tiny pink nose.... So kissable! What a perfectly adorable baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He is as cute as can be no matter what color he is.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fowlfriendsfarm said:


> Wow I wonder if he ll sunburn?


From what I've read, the pink skin of a double dilute is still lightly pigmented, so does offer some sun protection. The white skin under white markings is unpigmented and so has almost no protection against the sun. My cremello doesn't sunburn anywhere except his nose; he has a wide blaze all the way down his face. I do keep a fly mask on him to shade his eyes, though, as blue eyes can be much more sensitive to the sun (and I'm sure he's more comfortable without flies all over his face too ;-))


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> From what I've read, the pink skin of a double dilute is still lightly pigmented, so does offer some sun protection. The white skin under white markings is unpigmented and so has almost no protection against the sun. My cremello doesn't sunburn anywhere except his nose; he has a wide blaze all the way down his face. I do keep a fly mask on him to shade his eyes, though, as blue eyes can be much more sensitive to the sun (and I'm sure he's more comfortable without flies all over his face too ;-))


LOL, I TRY to keep a fly mask on Skippy's face but he's quite the escape artist for taking it off. I use 50 SPF sunscreen on his face, I've noticed that while the cremello may not sunburn like a bald faced horse, they still get real dry. The sunscreen keeps his face moisturized and the skin soft, even if he gets the fly mask off.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------

